# Sydney Harbour 27 August



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll should be up for another run...

where are u planning on heading out from? 
And what time??

Can we go find some waves again? I need to get some photos this time!
   
Pauly.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gidday Gatsey,

I am sooooo up for it that I am practically lifting the yak onto the roof as we speak. Where did you have in mind in the harbour? I am also keen to source some live nippers as I understand that they are slaying the bream at the moment. By the way...what is a 14 odd gram slug?

Pauly...are you the Paul from the Sailing Scene? If so you sold me my boat and did a damn fine job doing it!

John


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah one in the same 

I've been reading up on your trips lately and it sounds like u are 
having a great time!!!

Hope to catch up for a fish soon

Pauly.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I might be up for this one to see how the yak handles the rough stuff. Just depends on where, when and if I can get a pass for Sunday morning from SWMBO.
Cheers....Nick


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Anytime Sunday is good for me as I have to look after the little uns Saturday. It also gives me time to get some appropriate bait, make some burley and get me some of them little slugs that you were refering to Gatsey. The weather looks good on Sunday too. I am keen for both a troll and a burley driven hook session should the trolling be unproductive.

Outside the heads sounds good as long as the weather plays nicely. I'm all for it.

John


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keeping an eye on this thread, I'd have to be out super early though and off the water by 11. once youve decided where youre going post it up and I'll try and get there...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This is a killer plan Gatsey but is it Saturday or Sunday? Assume it is Sunday as that seems to be the preference.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Apologies for appearing to be a bit of a dolt with this question but where is the car park? (I know someone is wondering why I don't get the map book out and find it) but giving me a street name would be a big head start so I am not faffing about trying to find it on the morning.

Any directions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT, River2Sea searocks are excellent slugs in a range of sizes. With the salmon still slurping on "eyes" you might find 5g or 7g searocks the go. Or you could try 3" powerminnows or similarly sized sluggos


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm in so will see you all at Fairybower at 6am  . Have loads of softies and HB's, but what bait/burley do I need to bring for the Trevs etc?
Cheers....Nick


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How about we do this...I will take responsibility for the burley. I am going to blend up (yes in the wifes personal fruit juice blender :lol: . Will have to wait ultill she steps out for 30 mins :shock: ) a combination of tuna oil, chicken pallets, pilchards and prawns (old bait from the freezer). I will then throw in some more pallets to add some body. I will package it up in 3 or 4 lots so we can all carry some and distribute it to start a burley trail. That way if a bitey comes we all have an equal chance of being attacked rather than just one of us. Seems equitable 

Let's all source our own bait pilchard wise etc. I am also going to nip out and buy some fresh squid to see if the trevs will take a shine to that. If anyone wants me to pick them some up give me a quick hoy and I will see what I can do.

The winds are N to NNE at 16 kph tomorrow. That to me says that it is a wind heading to shore and sounds pretty mellow.

JT


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I"m in!   

John.. .Thanks for the burley, if u could grab me some bait that would great as i'm at work today..

Let me know if anyone wants a breakfast order ... another pie sausage roll combo Gatesy??

See you all in the morning..

Pauly.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gentlemen it's all go as to plan. The burley has been prepared, the wife is pissed off due to blender abuse, Paul the bait is ready and the yak is on the roof. The weather looks good. Thunderbirds are go! Repeat....Thunderbirds are go!!!

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys. apologies for not getting there. despite all good intentions of waking at 4.30am and packing the gear ready for the hour+ drive over to your side of town it just didn't happen. was kicking myself when I did get up at 6.45 to perfect conditions!

hope that you got amongst a few. looking forward to having a weekend that doesn't have 5 million things scheduled by SWMBO. unfortunately have had a few hectic weeks and not getting out anywhere near enough lately! :evil:

looking forward to seeing the trip report..


----------

